# 8800 gt after market coolers that are compatable



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

*8800gt/ 8800 gts / 3870 after market coolers that are compatable*

Hey guys when I searched the web I had a very hard time finding a solid a answer to this question. lets consolidate all our info on these coolers water and air and post picks of them installed and results with them. So if you have one installed post a pick. I realized this has been addressed before but with a thread topic posted like this it will pop up helping people who google it.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> these all fit as far as I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zalman fatality


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 8, 2007)

Out of cuiriosity, would these work with the 8800 GTX, or are talking completly different birds here?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

Atnevon said:


> Out of cuiriosity, would these work with the 8800 GTX, or are talking completly different birds here?



This will not work ON a 8800 GT but this will on a 8800 gtx a THERMALRIGHT HR-03 PLUS UNREAL COOLER.







IT WON'T WORK ON A 8800 GT LET NOT MIX THAT UP.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i think the rev a hr 03's work.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Thermalright Hr-03  Rev A works with a 8800 Gt*



trt740 said:


> This will not work on a 8800GT but this will on your 8800 gtx a THERMALRIGHT HR-03 PLUS is a UNREAL COOLER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THIS ONE ALSO WORKS ON A 8800 GT


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

so use rev a then. i thought rev a was the 6 pipe one and the regular was 4 pipe..


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> so use rev a then. i thought rev a was the 6 pipe one and the regular was 4 pipe..



no Hr-03 rev A 4 pipes was for the 7900gtx and will work with(8800 gt)  Hr-03 plus 6 pipes is for the 8800 series and Hr03/r600 6 pipes is for the 2900 series


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

thermalright explictely says that the hr 03 rev a isn't compatible.. http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_hr03_rev_a2_MCL.htm but people have made it work somehow?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> thermalright explictely says that the hr 03 rev a isn't compatible.. http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_hr03_rev_a2_MCL.htm but people have made it work somehow?



no they say it is compatable but thats it's not powerful enough because it only has 4 heatpipes and no ram heatsinks for the voltage regulator. yet if it can cool a 7900 gtx and a x1900xt it can cool this gpu and infact does very well. People on this forum have used it and it matches my cooler, a max load temp of 44c.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 9, 2007)

I used the same HR-03 Revision A off of my x1950XTX for my 8800GT.....don't believe Thermalright on this one.....It's just a way for them to Custom make (And Sell) a new cooler for the 8800GT...like the HR-03 GT they are cooking up right now.....don't get me wrong...great company...great product....but marketing scheme with these coolers Is dubious.

My Temps are great....34c Idle and 44c Load.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

i see trt's point as to why thermalright doesn't want us to use rev a, it would make em look bad.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> thermalright explictely says that the hr 03 rev a isn't compatible.. http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_hr03_rev_a2_MCL.htm but people have made it work somehow?



This is cut and pasted from thermalrights facts section

HR-03 GT FAQ 
We have a Support Question about compatibility of NEW 8800GT and Thermalright HR-03 PLUS. Is the cooler compatible? What about HR-03 Rev.
A?
HR-03 PLUS’ mounting mechanism is not compatibly aligned with the mounting holes on the 8800GT so installation is not possible. *As for HR-03 Rev. A, technically it can be installed on the 8800 GT but because the PWN IC on the back of the card is not covered by the HR-03 Rev. A, plus the fact that the heat generated by the new 8800 GT far surpasses the 7000-series, we would strongly recommend our new HR-03 GT.*

*Which we know now is total B.S,* They are just trying to sell a cooler.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

i actually like thermalright for doing this. they're looking out us and giving us a good 6 pipe cooler rather then making us stick with the 4 pipe cooler and use a different v reg heatsink. plus its not like the hr 03 gt will be that different in price from the other hr 03's so yeah. this is a good thing that thermalright did through my eyes.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 9, 2007)

It makes a big difference when you already have the HR-03 RA model and they say It's not good enough when It clearly Is.....how hard Is It to put on some heatsinks on the card to someone that Is putting on an Aftermarket cooler.....If your going that far I have to assume you know what your doing right?

As I said...Love the product....love the quality.....but the GT model Isn't needed by peeps that already have the Revision A model.....thats what I'm trying to say.

Hope It helps.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

the gt has 2 extra pipes, which you'll probably want considering it gets very hot.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> the gt has 2 extra pipes, which you'll probably want considering it gets very hot.



It gets hot because the (Incredibly Sucky) stock cooler Is like having next to nothing on the core......I have the card.....I think I know.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

well if i was in a 8800gt owner's shoes, i'd wait for the hr 03 gt just got the extra performance of the cooler if im going to spend the good like 50 bucks on it.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well if i was in a 8800gt owner's shoes, i'd wait for the hr 03 gt just got the extra performance of the cooler if im going to spend the good like 50 bucks on it.



Hes right the 8800 gt I bet with a 8800 gtx cooler on it would run much cooler than a 8800 gts or gtx, it's the cooler not the chip. They put a piece of crap on it. I bet truely it even runs cooler than a 7900 gtx because it's die is smaller and needs less power. I'm idling overclocked to heck and back now at 31c, case side on. My max load temps is 44c. With a Thermalright H03 plus on my old 8800 gtx I would idle at 38c and load temps were 58c to 62c. The Thermalright cooler is possibly the most powerful air cooler made for a video card and it has 6 heapipes mine now has 4 and i'm running at a lower temp than the gtx. The 8800 gt runs cooler under the same conditions I bet you could cool it with a Zalman vf700 and beat the stock cooler. This is a ploy to sell a GPU cooler. The Thermalright h03 is keeping his chip overclocked at 44c how much lower does it need to go. All they had to do was sell a voltage regulator kit added to the Thermalright H03. Six pipes is overkill, nice but overkill.


----------



## freeboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Danger Den, look at therecent news.. shows a confirmation the the Maze 5 works with the 8800gT hope that helps


----------



## trt740 (Nov 9, 2007)

keep them coming


----------



## trt740 (Nov 11, 2007)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> It makes a big difference when you already have the HR-03 RA model and they say It's not good enough when It clearly Is.....how hard Is It to put on some heatsinks on the card to someone that Is putting on an Aftermarket cooler.....If your going that far I have to assume you know what your doing right?
> 
> As I said...Love the product....love the quality.....but the GT model Isn't needed by peeps that already have the Revision A model.....thats what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Hope It helps.



tried  my heatsink with with AS-5 insead of the mx 1 that came with it and gess what, the AS-5 increased my temps 3 to 4 degrees overr the MX1. MX1 is really better.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2007)

Trt.....was that S1 easy to fit m8???


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> tried  my heatsink with with AS-5 insead of the mx 1 that came with it and gess what, the AS-5 increased my temps 3 to 4 degrees overr the MX1. MX1 is really better.



When I used MX-1 I found it to be 1*C cooler on my GPU at first compared to AS5(X1900GT), however, AS5 ran cooler after a while and I began to get 2*C lower temps with the AS5 after about two weeks than the MX-1. How do you apply yours? I spread a very even coverage, slowly rubbing with a rubber glove to ensure that it's a very thin layer but with no gaps or air bubbles. I found that this made a large difference to my old method of the same amount but letting the pressure of the HSF spread it out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> When I used MX-1 I found it to be 1*C cooler on my GPU at first compared to AS5(X1900GT), however, AS5 ran cooler after a while and I began to get 2*C lower temps with the AS5 after about two weeks than the MX-1. How do you apply yours? I spread a very even coverage, slowly rubbing with a rubber glove to ensure that it's a very thin layer but with no gaps or air bubbles. I found that this made a large difference to my old method of the same amount but letting the pressure of the HSF spread it out.



Very technical!  I spread mine with a piece of an old credit card about 1cm wide if you get my meaning, I put 3 very small amounts at one end of the GPU left, right and middle and then spread evenly and thinly across the chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 12, 2007)

Very thin layer of compound one side of the core, then spread with a credit card, works a charm for me.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

i put a regular amount of as5, use the cooler to smoosh it and then move the cooler around to spread it evenly, and then i take all the as5 on the cooler and wipe it off, leaving a very thiny & well spread amount of as5.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Trt.....was that S1 easy to fit m8???



It fit like it was made for the 8800 gt it appears the 8800 gt is made on simliar PCB as the 7900 gtx and 8600 gt and almost all the coolers that  fit them fit the 8800 gt.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i put a regular amount of as5, use the cooler to smoosh it and then move the cooler around to spread it evenly, and then i take all the as5 on the cooler and wipe it off, leaving a very thiny & well spread amount of as5.



I know but even doing it twice and lapping the heatsink the MX1 that came with it is still 3 degrees cooler.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

that interesting, but then again as5 was meant for stuff like cpus.. you want to use ceramique for video cards and stuff.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&tbcate=152&id=284

Looking up the SLI/Crossfire version for another member led me to this and I thought of this thread. Reminds me of the ATI toxic series coolers. States it has a universal mount for GPU and CPU . No positive link to a fit tho!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

panchoman said:


> that interesting, but then again as5 was meant for stuff like cpus.. you want to use ceramique for video cards and stuff.



It says it's none conductive but that you still should keep it away from electric connection so it should be fine.


----------



## mas0n (Nov 12, 2007)

The Thermaltake DuOrb works on the 8800GT, but you have to use the 7900 mounting instructions. 

My own results:

Stock cooler & Stock Speeds: 62/80
Stock Cooler & 700/999: 63/90

DuOrb & Stock speeds: 41/52
DuOrb & 771/999: 43/56


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

mas0n said:


> The Thermaltake DuOrb works on the 8800GT, but you have to use the 7900 mounting instructions.
> 
> My own results:
> 
> ...




Thx for posting please post a pick of it on your card my accelero s1 performs slightly better than that. Mine  overclocked now that I changed the heat past won't go over 47c no matter what clock I run with AS-5 on the heatsink and idles at 34c ,but with Arctic Coolers MX1  thermal paste that came with the accelero s1 it wouldn't go over 44c. I shouldn't have changed it. Also download ati tool and run that clock and test for artifacting i bet that clock 771 is not truely stable. I can run mine at those speeds but not without artifacting check and see I bet I'm right.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Thx for posting please post a pick of it on your card my accelero s1 performs slightly better than that. Mine  overclocked now that I changed the heat past won't go over 47c no matter what clock I run with AS-5 on the heatsink and idles at 34c ,but with Arctic Coolers MX1  thermal paste that came with the accelero s1 it wouldn't go over 44c. I shouldn't have changed it. Also download ati tool and run that clock and test for artifacting i bet that clock 771 is not truely stable. I can run mine at those speeds but not without artifacting check and see I bet I'm right.



Here is an example of my temps I'm test currently


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 12, 2007)

mas0n said:


> The Thermaltake DuOrb works on the 8800GT, but you have to use the 7900 mounting instructions.
> 
> My own results:
> 
> ...



What make is your GT?


----------



## mas0n (Nov 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> What make is your GT?



BFG 8800GT OC, so stock clocks are 625/1566/900.

Right now I'm at 771/1931/999 which is fully 3D stable (games like none other) but I have not done an ample stress test as of yet. I'm pretty sure I'll need to drop that shader clock, but we'll see!

I'll post some screen caps later and a pic of the cooler on the card, I'm working right now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 12, 2007)

mas0n said:


> BFG 8800GT OC, so stock clocks are 625/1566/900.
> 
> Right now I'm at 771/1931/999 which is fully 3D stable (games like none other) but I have not done an ample stress test as of yet. I'm pretty sure I'll need to drop that shader clock, but we'll see!
> 
> I'll post some screen caps later and a pic of the cooler on the card, I'm working right now.



But it does not artifact in ATi tool at those clocks?  Cause if it don't and you run Artifact scanner for say 15 minutes clear of artifacts it should be stable in games, very few games will stress it as much as the artifact scanner, where games sometimes become unstable at high GPU clocks is when you take all the other things into consideration like memory etc, Artifact scanner does not really push the whole system where as the game does.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

mas0n said:


> BFG 8800GT OC, so stock clocks are 625/1566/900.
> 
> Right now I'm at 771/1931/999 which is fully 3D stable (games like none other) but I have not done an ample stress test as of yet. I'm pretty sure I'll need to drop that shader clock, but we'll see!
> 
> I'll post some screen caps later and a pic of the cooler on the card, I'm working right now.




No way on air will that be stable. Run atitools artifacting test the fuzzy cube in my screen shot. I bet in less than 5 minutes it errors.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

mine will run at  762/1955/ 2066 but will artifact after about 20 minutes.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But it does not artifact in ATi tool at those clocks?  Cause if it don't and you run Artifact scanner for say 15 minutes clear of artifacts it should be stable in games, very few games will stress it as much as the artifact scanner, where games sometimes become unstable at high GPU clocks is when you take all the other things into consideration like memory etc, Artifact scanner does not really push the whole system where as the game does.



Tatty what they heck are your bench marks with that 8800 gts clock 720/2150/1675  for god sakes man bench it.


----------



## mas0n (Nov 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No way on air will that be stable. Run atitools artifacting test the fuzzy cube in my screen shot. I bet in less than 5 minutes it errors.



ATiTool doesn't fully work with Vista 64 without jumping through hoops so I am adjusting clocks with Rivatuner and testing for artifacts with ATiTool.

Anything higher on Memory or Shader results in instant errors; I haven't tried to push the core any further yet. I want these settings to run for at least a few hours before I declare them stable.






EDIT: Still solid after ~180 minutes. Tried to bump the core higher, but this is as far as she'll go it seems. Temps are up to 58, but it should be noted that I am in a warm room (almost 26C) and have 7 HDD in this case.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

mas0n said:


> ATiTool doesn't fully work with Vista 64 without jumping through hoops so I am adjusting clocks with Rivatuner and testing for artifacts with ATiTool.
> 
> Anything higher on Memory or Shader results in instant errors; I haven't tried to push the core any further yet. I want these settings to run for at least a few hours before I declare them stable.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected it appears you have a super card much better batch than mine.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

mas0n said:


> ATiTool doesn't fully work with Vista 64 without jumping through hoops so I am adjusting clocks with Rivatuner and testing for artifacts with ATiTool.
> 
> Anything higher on Memory or Shader results in instant errors; I haven't tried to push the core any further yet. I want these settings to run for at least a few hours before I declare them stable.
> 
> ...



but I also noticed you have a maximus motherboard that has pci 2.0 aswell I wonder if that figures in here somewhere. I wonder does it make it more stable.


----------



## mas0n (Nov 13, 2007)

trt740 said:
			
		

> but I also noticed you have a maximus motherboard that has pci 2.0 aswell I wonder if that figures in here somewhere. I wonder does it make it more stable.



I was wondering the same thing. Or it may be irrelevant whether it is 1.0 or 2.0, but P35 vs. X38.?!?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 14, 2007)

mas0n said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Or it may be irrelevant whether it is 1.0 or 2.0, but P35 vs. X38.?!?



On your Maximus....does it have a good range of memory divider options?  I seem to be finding too many boards that only do 1:1 and with my 6850 at 4.2Gig plus that just aint gonna happen on ANY DDR2 so I need a board that will give me memory divider options.....can you help?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 25, 2007)

read this 8800 gt owner will help you with a  aftermarket cooling


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> On your Maximus....does it have a good range of memory divider options?  I seem to be finding too many boards that only do 1:1 and with my 6850 at 4.2Gig plus that just aint gonna happen on ANY DDR2 so I need a board that will give me memory divider options.....can you help?



Got the Gigabyte x38 DQ6 so no need for help now .....anyone ready for 6 core computing   First time ever I have bought a top of the range "bells & whistles" board.....just aint used to this many options....but damn she is fast


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165270

take a look at these!!!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

*the mounting instruction from arctic cooler for 3870/8800gt*

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/vga2.php?idx=138&data=7&disc=


----------



## RandomSunchips (Dec 28, 2007)

Do the Zalman VF900 and Zalman VF700 both work? The fatal1ty fan looks like a rebranded VF900, so I was thinking it did.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2007)

Check out this one, verified that it fits...


----------



## keakar (Dec 28, 2007)

this is the link for that zerotherm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887014

it looks sharp but reading the reviews they claim its loud and doesnt cool as well as the vf900 but the strange thing is i dont see anything anywhere saying the vf900 fits the 8800 cards. 

the vf1000 does actually say that it fits 8800 cards though.

see the vf1000 here : http://www.pctoys.com/840556081760.html


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2007)

keakar said:


> this is the link for that zerotherm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887014
> 
> it looks sharp but reading the reviews they claim its loud and doesnt cool as well as the vf900 but the strange thing is i dont see anything anywhere saying the vf900 fits the 8800 cards.
> 
> ...



Geez, wtf...$55 for a gpu cooler...


----------



## keakar (Dec 28, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Geez, wtf...$55 for a gpu cooler...



well i found it a little cheaper from axiontech.com for $50 but they werent showing the compatability specs so i didnt want to link it without specs. $50 is still  and at 380g its heavy too (all copper)
http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=80471


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn, I want to replace mine, but I'm not spending over $35 on a gpu cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2007)

*get this then it's is the best one anyways*



Paulieg said:


> Damn, I want to replace mine, but I'm not spending over $35 on a gpu cooler.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186021 7.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016 23.00

I own this one and it kills the Zalman and Dual orb plus matches the Thermalright gt and is half the price.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186021 7.00
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016 23.00
> 
> I own this one and it kills the Zalman and Dual orb plus matches the Thermalright gt and is half the price.



How difficult is the install on the 8800gt?


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 28, 2007)

not hard at all, make sure you grab the Dual Sleeved Fan addon for the Accelero S1.

- Christine


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2007)

calvary1980 said:


> not hard at all, make sure you grab the Dual Sleeved Fan addon for the Accelero S1.
> 
> - Christine



or add this fan with two zip ties. The way it is designed it fits purfact the zip ties go right around the edges and thru the outside supports on the accelero. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186018

plus it's on rubber mounts and is silent

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186018






 Here is mine with a pull tie crooked LOL 

I also have the dual fan turbo pack but believe it or not the 120mm cools slighty better.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> or add this fan with two zip ties. The way it is designed it fits purfact the zip ties go right around the edges and thru the outside supports on the accelero. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186018
> 
> plus it's on rubber mounts and is silent
> 
> ...


 
two of these 92mm fans mounted with zip ties would even be better mounted side by side http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186007


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2007)

Got a zalman 120mm low noise fan mounted on my S2...........overvolted at 775 on the core it idles at 32C and hits 44C at full load, a peach of a cooler!  Ohhhh and cheaper than the competition


----------



## Judas (Dec 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Got a zalman 120mm low noise fan mounted on my S2...........overvolted at 775 on the core it idles at 32C and hits 44C at full load, a peach of a cooler!  Ohhhh and cheaper than the competition



Come on tatty out with the digi camera,lets have a look


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

The one I'm using is compatible, I guess: Zerotherm Hurricane HC92 Cu 8800


----------



## Judas (Dec 28, 2007)

trt740  maybe you should edit your heading to include the 8800 gts 512 too


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2007)

btarunr said:


> The one I'm using is compatible, I guess: Zerotherm Hurricane HC92 Cu 8800



Yeah, I posted a pic of this one earlier in the thread. I like the look of it, but I'm not sure of performance. How are the temps?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

It spans a little over slots if you ask me. 

With regard the ambient conditions of India and my OC, I hit a peak of 60C.

Hell...it's very quiet!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Accelero x1 can be added to the compatability list*






http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Inn3D_i-Chill_8800GT_w_Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_X1/5471.html


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

Just bought one of those, and the turbo module. Tom, when you installed this cooler, did you take off the crappy thermal pads on the memory?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

*only 17.99 wow great cooler and great price.*



trt740 said:


> I had one of these on my old x1900xt and it is silent, super silent










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186001


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Just bought one of those, and the turbo module. Tom, when you installed this cooler, did you take off the crappy thermal pads on the memory?



on which one paul I used this one and put the ram heatsinks on the ram Accelero s1







I didn't use this one Accelero x1 did you get them confused


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought the same one you have, the S1


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> I bought the same one you have, the S1



I took the crap thermal pads off and used AS-5 adhesive on the ram coolers. Had I known the Accelero x1 fit I would have used it because it has active ram cooling from the heatsink itself and added ram heatsinks to the mosfits. For 17 dollars  it's a steal just shows you how full of shit Thermalright was when they said prior 4 heatpipe coolers couldn't cool a G92 chip B.S. and I love Thermalright.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 30, 2007)

so the gt and the gts are both on the same pbc and coolers that fit one will fit the other?


off topic

nice score tatty in the 3dmark 06 single card section, thats a damm nice card you have there


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> so the gt and the gts are both on the same pbc and coolers that fit one will fit the other?
> 
> 
> off topic
> ...




exactly and just about any cooler that fits a 7900 series card will fit aswell.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

That X1 looks like it will blow hot air over the motherboard. Am I wrong??


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> That X1 looks like it will blow hot air over the motherboard. Am I wrong??



It does blow it on the motherboard but it doesn't effect it much if any with good case air flow


----------



## vega22 (Dec 30, 2007)

sorry for a mini hijack, but, whats the best way to change my fan speed on my 88gts?

i can hardly hear it running, other than before post, so i think i can get away with turning it up a bit to try and keep my temps down.

im under stock cooling atm and i idle 50/53c and hit 70/75c under load.

just got it upto 745 core 1040 mem and stock shaders which ended in 13103 in 06 but i think it can do better.


----------



## Judas (Dec 30, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> sorry for a mini hijack, but, whats the best way to change my fan speed on my 88gts?
> 
> i can hardly hear it running, other than before post, so i think i can get away with turning it up a bit to try and keep my temps down.
> 
> ...



Use RivaTuner has fan control option


----------



## nailzer (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is the best test of a VGA cooler I've seen so far. If you want a stress test try this.

http://www.daionet.gr.jp/~masa/rthdribl/index.html


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

nailzer said:


> Here is the best test of a VGA cooler I've seen so far. If you want a stress test try this.
> 
> http://www.daionet.gr.jp/~masa/rthdribl/index.html



I've used this for years, but it never heats things up nearly as much as Atitool does. I like it though. It should be one of those video card testing must have programs.


----------



## nailzer (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd use ATITool, but I keep getting this, and no one has be able to help me with it..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> so the gt and the gts are both on the same pbc and coolers that fit one will fit the other?
> 
> 
> off topic
> ...



Yup...thanks, I am rarely lucky with my components so this MSi was a bonus!  the damn quad wont go past 3.85gig stable so it's sold, am trying another to see if I get a better Vid or maybe I will try a Q6700 G0 to see if that will get me to 4gig, might get me a TEC also.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup...thanks, I am rarely lucky with my components so this MSi was a bonus!  the damn quad wont go past 3.85gig stable so it's sold, am trying another to see if I get a better Vid or maybe I will try a Q6700 G0 to see if that will get me to 4gig, might get me a TEC also.



don't get a Q6700 most are B3 chips. Well thats wrong now most are Go


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> don't get a Q6700 most are B3 chips. Well thats wrong now most are Go



Lol , the one I am looking at is a G0, still no guarentees though, I made a bit of serious cash over christmas on e bay, sold some old gamng consoles and stuff so I need to spend it before the wife finds it


----------



## vega22 (Dec 31, 2007)

it wont do it for me, i think its cos im running a beta driver?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> it wont do it for me, i think its cos im running a beta driver?



Have you edited your config file in the rivatuner directory?  if not then rivatuner does not support the G92 GTS and thats your problem, here is a link to a thread showing you the line you need to add to rivatuners config file, open it in wordpad, add the line and save it, then all will be OK.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46927


----------



## vega22 (Dec 31, 2007)

that line is already in the cfg file?

edit

o no, add another line 

yes that is a penis under my hair 

edit

nice1 tatty, set it to 75% which is just above the rest of my system's noise level and its dropped my idle temp to 41c.

tried to bench it in 06 but im guessing my e4300 is now the weakest link as the higher it goes the score drops.

got to say thos this msi gts clocks like a mofo


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> that line is already in the cfg file?
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



Glad to be of help   Yes these MSi cards from what I can see are the best of ALL the 8800GTS bunch......at least for the initial release, I am VERY happy with mine.  You are going to be severley CPU limited unfortunatly (anything from what I beleive running slower than a C2D at 3.6gig will be), can you do some work with your memory?  Bandwidth (speed) not timings are the key to 2006....try and get some more out of the RAM and you will see increases in your score, for example, in my tests, 100Mhz on the memory brought greater benefits than 100mhz on the cpu speed!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 1, 2008)

just an fyi on the Zalman VF1000 and the 8800GT.  It does fit but the "mandatory" memory cooler that is sold seperately does NOT fit the 8800GT.  

Also, the VF1000 will NOT work in SLi on two cards.  The one heat pipe interfers with the SLi bridge.

My buddy tried them on his and they wouldn't work.  They did however work on my 2900XT crossfire setup!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what are everyone's temp for their 8800GT/GTS (G92)?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are everyone's temp for their 8800GT/GTS (G92)?



Palit 1GB 8800GT @ 740/1080 (1.1V) on Palits own stock aftermarket Zalman like cooler........46C idle........59C load (60% fan).
Asus 512MB 8800GT @ 775/1060 (1.1V) with AC Accelero S1.....32C idle.....44C load.
MSI 512MB 8800GTS @ 830/1075 (1.15V) on stock with an extra 80mm fan mounted idles at 42C.......58C full load (70% fan).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Palit 1GB 8800GT @ 740/1080 (1.1V) on Palits own stock aftermarket Zalman like cooler........46C idle........59C load (60% fan).
> Asus 512MB 8800GT @ 775/1060 (1.1V) with AC Accelero S1.....32C idle.....44C load.
> MSI 512MB 8800GTS @ 830/1075 (1.15V) on stock with an extra 800mm fan mounted idles at 42C.......58C full load (70% fan).



Interesting. I can get 42*C with 70% fan speed @735/1000. The speed seems stable with everything but Gears of War. I will get the error "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." 

Seems to be the result of a high clocked RAM speed.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 2, 2008)

msi 88gts on 820/1000/1975 and it runs 42c to 55c on 75% fan speed/stock cooling.

found this whilst looking around at blowers for these, nothing new but...well have a look.

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------

